# Zio Gets 1st 2 Legs of His CD!



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

_Attached is a picture of Pearce & Zio accepting the 1st place ribbon in the Novice A Obedience trials held this past weekend (June 26 & 27th) at the Dog Training Club of Tampa.

_ _With his 2nd place in Saturday's Novice A, Zio now only needs 1 more “leg” to complete his CD. Since we are planning on putting him in two other local Obedience trials in August (15-16 & 22-23) we hope to have his CD completed before the Dog Obedience Clubs of Florida trials at the beginning of September._

_Don’t they make a great looking team?_


----------



## jeffitup (Feb 20, 2009)

Way to go-congrats!
That's a lot of work & practice-all the patience & dedication & love pays off!
Zoi looks great, Pearce happy & proud-good luck in August-keep us posted!
:smile:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

jeffitup said:


> Way to go-congrats!
> That's a lot of work & practice-all the patience & dedication & love pays off!
> Zoi looks great, Pearce happy & proud-good luck in August-keep us posted!
> :smile:


Thanks, will do!


----------

